

Preview: River of News in JSON - davewiner
http://daveriver.scripting.com/index.json
My personal river without the formatting. Made to plug into any kind of rendering anyone can think of. I'll be writing this up in a post soon, but the software is ready to go now. :-)
======
Groxx
O...kay? Why is this news-worthy?

Was there XML previously? They're the same thing, they just use different
parsers.

Was there no programmatic access previously? How about a link to where they
announce this omg-new-way-to-read-News-River? Scraping looks like it would be
simple enough, so I doubt lack-of-JSON-access prevented people from writing
anything for changing News River's display.

Is this meant to be public? Will it go away? Why do we want News River in the
first place? _What is the point of this post?_

~~~
nir
Don't know the point of this post, but anything that's code or output of code
gets my vote over the "everything I need to know about startups I learned in
Kindergarten" submissions.

~~~
Groxx
Why support the lesser of two evils when you don't need either?

~~~
nir
Because we can only upvote.

~~~
Groxx
And not-upvote.

------
davewiner
[http://scripting.com/stories/2010/12/06/innovationRiverOfNew...](http://scripting.com/stories/2010/12/06/innovationRiverOfNewsInJso.html)

------
atheken
Just pushed something more generic to heroku last week..

Http://jsonr.heroku.com

Converts any XML feed to JSON or JSONP. Docs coming very soon.

------
BarkMore
The host is refusing connections on port 80.

~~~
davewiner
Had to fix something for a minute. It's working again. Sorry for the outage.

~~~
BarkMore
It's working for me now. Can bodies and titles contain HTML markup?

~~~
jacob_riis
You won't see any HTML markup in any of it.

